# What else to do with our cutter?



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We just purchased a vinyl cutter mainly to do names and numbers on shirts and maybe a few signs and vehicle lettering.

I was just wondering what else can be done with them. I like to be creative and offer items other shops in our area don't offer. Besides t-shirts, signs, and vehicles, what else do you use your cutter for?


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

stencils for sandblasting, airbrushin, painting, etching, and screen printing. Used to make banners, laptop covers, magnetic signs, etc... the list can go on and on. There is someone on another vinyl message board that I visit that cuts vinyl and puts it on small rounded mirrors as awards, etc. I used some clear vinyl to make all my friends custom screen protectors for their cell phones.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Cornhole boards, glass block nightlights, barnstars, license plate frames......the list goes on and on. FireMalt nice to see you made it over here.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Adding: Decals and stickers, and if you have contour cutting capabilities, you can trim designs out of inkjet heat transfer paper, leaving no "window" when you press the shirt.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Vehicle Graphix for street racers like flames,skulls,etc...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You could go to shops and give prices for putting advertising on their windows  Remember when the economy is slow people need to advertise more.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

vinyl sayings / phrases & monograms on tile, piggy banks, painted wood boards, wall art, sippy cups, lunch pails, mail boxes, wine glasses, flower boxes, etc...etc...etc....etc.... lol


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for all of the ideas. I knew there were other things I could do, I just couldn't come up with any on my own. I like to have other ideas to "suggest" to my current customers. I also like to do personalized items so many of these ideas are great. I really like for them to come in for shirts for their bowling league and leave with Christmas gifts for the grandchildren as well. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

Oops... good call on the wall art/decor', I forgot about those.

Thanks David, although dodank was a little offended that I didn't trust the pEEps over on the "other" forum with their mad tshirt skillz, lol.

I love you Shelia!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all those ideas guys!! I am on this! 

other suggestions would be ceiling fans, decorate dishware, frisbee, sport bottles, remote control airplanes/cars/boats, skateboards, helmets, refrig, baseball bats, pennants, etc.. etc..., 

FireMalt I would like to see a picture of your screen protectors for their cell phones.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> other suggestions would be ceiling fans, decorate dishware, frisbee, sport bottles, remote control airplanes/cars/boats, skateboards, helmets, refrig, baseball bats, pennants, etc.. etc...,
> 
> FireMalt I would like to see a picture of your screen protectors for their cell phones.


 
Hi everyone, 

What kind of vinyl is everyone using to put on these items, like the fridge, fan blades, dishes, sports bottles, screen protectors? Loving the screen protector idea, really wondering which that is... Is this all sign vinyl?? Are there better brands for these uses?

Thanks so much! -Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

treadhead said:


> vinyl sayings / phrases & monograms on tile, piggy banks, painted wood boards, wall art, sippy cups, lunch pails, mail boxes, wine glasses, flower boxes, etc...etc...etc....etc.... lol


Woww, John... same Q, what vinyl brand are you putting on these things? Is it one kind? Thanks so much!  Kelly


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Am I the only idiot around here? I know I talk in short spurts but I don't try to convey many ideas to other people. Can yall post some pics please. Visually is the easiest way for me to understand what would be appealing about puttin vinyl on most of the things mentioned here.


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> FireMalt I would like to see a picture of your screen protectors for their cell phones.


I'd post some pics... but it's on clear laminate, not much to see  I'll see if I have any pics on my laptop.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

When you post the pics, FireMalt, would you be so kind to mention which vinyl is used for that? I'd hate to muck up a nice piece of electronics. Thanks. 

Do you have any idea if that would work as well on Nintendo DS's? Is it easily removed and replaced if it becomes marred?


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a few recent pics of some work I've done.
1. small banner for a local website
2. magnetic sign for vehicle
3. metal sign for my dad's shop
4. racebike sponsorship
5. wall decor for a baby(yardage numbers only)


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

treadhead said:


> vinyl sayings / phrases & monograms on tile, piggy banks, painted wood boards, wall art, sippy cups, lunch pails, mail boxes, wine glasses, flower boxes, etc...etc...etc....etc.... lol


How does that work on the wine glasses?
Does it wash off in the dishwasher? what does it look like when it is on?
We do pad printing on wine glasses, I was just not sure what it would look like in vinyl?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Im thinking the frosted vinyl would look nice on the wine glasses, but they would have to be hand washed.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for sharing the pics Timothy, It's always nice to see others work. ..... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> When you post the pics, FireMalt, would you be so kind to mention which vinyl is used for that? I'd hate to muck up a nice piece of electronics. Thanks.
> 
> Do you have any idea if that would work as well on Nintendo DS's? Is it easily removed and replaced if it becomes marred?


Anyone have any idea what kind of vinyl this would be?  

Thanks.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

FireMalt said:


> Oops... good call on the wall art/decor', I forgot about those.
> 
> Thanks David, although dodank was a little offended that I didn't trust the pEEps over on the "other" forum with their mad tshirt skillz, lol.
> 
> I love you Shelia!


FIREMALT!!!,
ur wrong for that one. LOL hehe i know u will learn a lot here too. yeah i was offended, but i also know better lol. 
i see u over here showing off. lol j/k sharing ur knowledge and learning as well. 

ur all good timothy.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

girlzndollz said:


> When you post the pics, FireMalt, would you be so kind to mention which vinyl is used for that? I'd hate to muck up a nice piece of electronics. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea if that would work as well on Nintendo DS's? Is it easily removed and replaced if it becomes marred?


 
Is the answer to the above Q:



FireMalt said:


> I'd post some pics... but it's on clear laminate, not much to see


 
That is it clear laminate? 

If yes, would someone mind sharing what brand laminate would do the job, or are all laminates fairly the same?

... and thank you to anyone who responds... I do appreciate it. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Anyone have any idea what kind of vinyl this would be?
> 
> Thanks.


I used Oracal 651 for everything I posted pics of.


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

The clear laminate comment was referring to the cell phone screen protectors I cut for my iPhone.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FireMalt said:


> The clear laminate comment was referring to the cell phone screen protectors I cut for my iPhone.


 
Thank you so much, Timothy, that was the product I was wondering about. I think you have a great idea there, and would like to buy some of the clear laminate you use to do that with. Can you tell me the supplier? Thanks alot. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I think I saw some new software, a corel plugin that can cut rhinestone templates or incorporate into a design.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Woww, John... same Q, what vinyl brand are you putting on these things? Is it one kind? Thanks so much!  Kelly


Typically Oracle 751 or Avery A8 is what we've been using. Not because of any need to last that long but because of the 2 mil thickness. It is just more appealing being thinner on the product.

Wall decor would probably be better with something like Oracle 631 which has a less aggressive adhesive and won't peel the paint off the wall when removed. Also, it has a matte finish.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> How does that work on the wine glasses?
> Does it wash off in the dishwasher? what does it look like when it is on?
> We do pad printing on wine glasses, I was just not sure what it would look like in vinyl?


Actually, we haven't tried it in a dishwasher yet but I've been told by many others that it holds up pretty well on coffee mugs in the dishwasher. Especially if you us the high performance vinyls (Oracle 751 / 851) and Avery A8 which conforms better to curves and holds up to heat and water better.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

DTFuqua said:


> Am I the only idiot around here? I know I talk in short spurts but I don't try to convey many ideas to other people. Can yall post some pics please. Visually is the easiest way for me to understand what would be appealing about puttin vinyl on most of the things mentioned here.


Hey Terry...

We do it primarily to allow people to personalize / customive their items with monograms, names, quotes, etc. that can be put on everyday stuff. We have an inventory of items we offer as well as allow the customer to purchase the vinyl to put on their own items. 

We had a very simple items we sold the other day. It was a small plastic garbage pail in primary colors for kids (red / green / blue). A teacher bought it and put something like scrap or garbage in white vinyl on the garbage pail to use in her artclass.

The garbage pail was like $1 at Doller Tree and the vinyl was really cheap (used scrap pieces) and we sold it for like $10.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

When I find the time I'm going to have a go at contour cutting laser printed vinyl sheets for resin doming

Jim


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hey Terry...
> 
> We do it primarily to allow people to personalize / customive their items with monograms, names, quotes, etc. that can be put on everyday stuff. We have an inventory of items we offer as well as allow the customer to purchase the vinyl to put on their own items.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the great ideas. I had not even thought about the pails


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Cornhole boards, glass block nightlights, barnstars, license plate frames......the list goes on and on. FireMalt nice to see you made it over here.


Corn hole boards are just a board with a hole in it RIGHT ? what on earth are they used for ?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Corn hole boards are just a board with a hole in it RIGHT ? what on earth are they used for ?


 
You toss little bean bags at the hole and from what I hear, it is a very popular game for picnics, tailgate parties, family outings, etc. Like lawn darts or Bocci. Great drinking game.


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

It's a mixture between horseshoes and washers...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmm??? Wha???? If I do figure this out... what does the vinyl do?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It decorates them. I do about 5-7 cornhole decals per week this time of year. Very popular around here.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you happen to have a pic anywhere? Maybe??


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Not here I am at home. But I will find you some that other people have done on another forum.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much, David, I reallllly appreciate it.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

more cornhole

Cornhole Boards

some more


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much, David. We actually had a few sets of those... had no idea they are called cornholes, we just called them to bean bag games. My silly dog got his head stuck in one when he was a still a pup. It was funny. Thanks again for the links.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

@ dog. Different parts of the country call them by different names.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the name corn hole came from the bags being filled with corn. ..... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I try not to think about it!!  So stop making me!  

Each time I read the name, I say it funnier and funnier in my head. Bean bag toss game is a fine substitute for me, but I am glad to know what these are. 

What I was thinking when I first read DT's post about a board with holes in it was that board in a garage that has hooks the hang from them for holding tools. Honestly, I was thinking folks were using vinyl to label what tools go where, to help with organization. I was half expecting that to be David or Timothy's answer. I think I will look into that myself, as organization is so huge with folks these days.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Look what else pegboard can be designed like. Some more wall art People can think up all kinds of things.


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

How can you put college team logos on the boards without getting in trouble? I know a guy who makes these and sells them for 75 dollars to a local store and they sell them for 200 bucks. It is not licensed, so I'm not sure how they get away with that.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't get caught that's how. It's only illegal if you get caught, that's why I don't do it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

David, thanks a million for that pegboard link. That was VERY cool to see. Thank you.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

jimc said:


> When I find the time I'm going to have a go at contour cutting laser printed vinyl sheets for resin doming
> 
> Jim


What is resin doming?

FireMalt.. how hard is the sandblasting? What sandblaster do you use (craft or full size) And where do you get the sandblast resist? I'm looking for a Canadian supplier and haven't found any yet.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I try not to think about it!!  So stop making me!
> 
> Each time I read the name, I say it funnier and funnier in my head. Bean bag toss game is a fine substitute for me, but I am glad to know what these are.
> .


corn hole makes me think of beavis and butthead


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also decorate bird houses, dog kennels, mail boxes and another hundred things that I cant think of.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Honey, Resin Doming is simply applying a polyurethene coating to give a raised domed effect to non absorbent printed items. 
There are different methods such as a simple hand operated gun up to mass production machines. 
Heres a video 

Liquid Lens Doming | Home

Jim


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

O, I sell products with Liquid Lens. I'd never heard it called Resin Doming. and I had no idea how it was made or that it related to a cutter. That doesn't look too hard.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

that liquid lense looks cool! has anyone done that to vinyl on a t-shirt? probaly give off a pretty neat effect.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

You can resin dome sign vinyl for small decals, however not sure how it would take the washing on a T-shirt.
Aluminium dye-sublimated ID name badges look great with doming. 

Jim


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know if I could buy that stuff. . . I'd be walking around doming water bottles, pictures, calenders, the cat, and anything else in my way!


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Just had a thought regarding a domed item on a T-shirt. How about attaching it to the shirt with Velcro then you could just pull it off for washing then return it after.
Company Logos would be good market for this along with the logo on hats.

Jim


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> I don't know if I could buy that stuff. . . I'd be walking around doming water bottles, pictures, calenders, the cat, and anything else in my way!


 
I hear ya!!  Me, too - I love that stuff!! I'd probably dome my own fingernails! Seriously, tho, I'm really happy to find out what it is... I love that technique whenever I see it on something, and was always curious about it. Thanks again, Jim.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ spank doming the cat.

I was looking at some badges another print shop had in their flyer and I saw the crystal bubble on them and wondered how they did it. Now I know. We laser lamacoid (2 colour acrylic) to make our badges. I'm sure they'd be more popular with the Liquid Lens finish.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

jimc said:


> Just had a thought regarding a domed item on a T-shirt. How about attaching it to the shirt with Velcro then you could just pull it off for washing then return it after.
> Company Logos would be good market for this along with the logo on hats.
> 
> Jim


you mean like removeable art? That'd be cool to have a shirt specifically for putting on velcro artwork. maybe something like those letters for refrigerators. . .everday you could make your own slogan!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I want to play with that stuff  It looks so cool, there would be an endless amount of things you could put that on. Thanks for the link, I am going to have to check that out.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I've acquired a pack of the silver laser vinyl and it prints, cuts, weeds and sticks better than I anticipated so all I need now is a starter doming kit and away I go.
Here's another site with a video demo using an inkjet printer and a Craft Robo cutter.

Cufflinks, Tie Slides, Badges and Doming Resins from Creative Printers of London

Jim


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

How do you putmarks arround transfer to cut it out with vinyl cutter and how do you set it up on the vinyl cutter to cut? Have coreldrawx3
Thanks


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

jiffyh64 said:


> How do you putmarks arround transfer to cut it out with vinyl cutter and how do you set it up on the vinyl cutter to cut? Have coreldrawx3
> Thanks


There is a good video on youtube that show how to do it step by step

Just do a search, I will also try to find it for you


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We have some friends with dome systems .. Its like everything else the good ones are not cheap.. lol.


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

jiffyh64 said:


> How do you putmarks arround transfer to cut it out with vinyl cutter and how do you set it up on the vinyl cutter to cut? Have coreldrawx3
> Thanks


I have not tried this yet. But I do know you have to make sure your cutter supports this with an optical eye or ARM system. When you are searching for more information, you are looking for registration marks and contour cutting.
This is something I've heard other forum members thank their cutter suppliers for walking them through, so you might want to see if that support is available to you.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

where can we purchase kit for resin doming in U.S.A.?
REGARDS EARL


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I know that at least for a while Sign-Mart had them not sure if they still do.. But they were a couple grand.. There are cheaper ones out there but ive been told you get what you pay for. I know we have a friend that has one.. and because of the cost involved the stickers are a bit expensive.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

THANKS SUSAN,how about the hand operated kit? 
any idea of price or where to get it?

regards earl


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

donno.. the one I was speaking of you put the dome thing on by hand.... I think the etter ones come with some sort of curing unit.. .. Ill have to see if sign mart still has them and how much the dang things are..
.. oYOu have to really becareful too when applying the dome stuff that it gets no bubble etc in it as that ruins the look of the whole thing.... Ill try to find out a bit more for you..


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks again susan, i can't find anything on signmart's web site.
regards earl


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

The hand doming kits usually come with a small flame gun for eliminating bubbles.
The UK price of the starting kit is £95 which is about $180 it consists of application gun. flame gun, resin 2 part carts. mixer nozzles etc. You then only need to buy the carts and mixing nozzles. 
Don't know of US suppliers but a Google search for resin doming should bring them up.

Jim


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

stencils for sandblasting - What type of material would you use...? There's a Monument place in my town that hand cuts all of their stencils before they blast the stone. If I could cut it out for them they could push so many more stones and memorials out.


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

What is doming? I have never heard of it.

thanks


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

P&H AINSWORTH said:


> stencils for sandblasting - What type of material would you use...? There's a Monument place in my town that hand cuts all of their stencils before they blast the stone. If I could cut it out for them they could push so many more stones and memorials out.


 I cut the hartco 425 series on my old cheap cutter and thats some pretty tough stuff. I do some sandblasting with it but also use it for rhinestone templates


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

jiffyh64 said:


> What is doming? I have never heard of it.
> 
> thanks


doming is the process of making an accrilic (or some clear plastic type stuff) layer over some other thing that is usualy flat with some design or picture underneath the clear/translucent plastic. Google it!


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

What is your down force on your cutter when cutting hartco 425 series???


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking at Graphtec CE5000-40 or 60 model. The down force is 300 and I need to know how thick I can cut.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a graphtec ce5000-60. For cutting the thicker materials like sand blast resist, you need the Red Top Blade Holder and the 60 degree blade. I haven't tried anything thicker but I believe the hartco 425 series is 25 mills thick? It's been awhile but I think the downforce setting was 25?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

It all depends on how much risk you're willing to expose yourself and company to for how much money. Its illegal, yes. Its wrong, mostly yes.


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

That's what I thought...I guess the way I feel is...If you can't design then you don't need to be in the business. I take my work as art not something I copied.


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok so I called the company that I'm going to buy the Graphtec CD-5000-60 from and they said that I can only cut around 9.8 mils nothing even close to the 25 mils that you have done.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

P&H AINSWORTH said:


> Ok so I called the company that I'm going to buy the Graphtec CD-5000-60 from and they said that I can only cut around 9.8 mils nothing even close to the 25 mils that you have done.


They are probably referring to the cutter as they come, with the Blue Top Blade Holder. Thats why I specified you need the Red Top Blade Holder with the 60 degree blade, a larger blade with more cutting edge and much stronger than the thinner blade that works in the Blue Top Blade Holder.

PS 
The hartco 425 sandblast resist material is described as being 25 mills thick


----------



## Crawler Graphics (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely lots of great ideas here...


----------



## P&H AINSWORTH (Apr 23, 2010)

Where can I buy the red top blade holder and the 60 degree blade? Also where can I get the hartco 425 series at?


----------



## Brendahersch (Jun 28, 2007)

On wine glasses you can use the vinyl as a stencil and paint etching solution over it and when you remove the stencil the glass is etched.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

P&H AINSWORTH said:


> Where can I buy the red top blade holder and the 60 degree blade? Also where can I get the hartco 425 series at?


I got all mine at sign warehouse.


----------

